#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Абхисамаяаланкара

## Хувараг

В издательстве Буддийского Университета "Дашичойнхорлин" имени Дамба Даржа Заяаева вышли сигнальные экземпляры перевода на русский язык полного текста сочинения Майтреи "Абхисамаяаланкара".
datsan@yandex.ru

----------


## До

С какого языка перевод и кто переводчик?

----------


## Хувараг

ПЕРЕВОД С ТИБЕТСКОГО ЯЗЫКА, ПЕРЕВОДИЛИ ПРЕПОДОВАТЕЛИ

----------


## Анирудха

Что то не видел и  не слышал что такая книга вышла. А то что она переведенна преподавателями  это какая то дезинформация.
А если нет, то можно узнать их имена? А то как по другому поверишь.

----------


## Хувараг

Веришь неверишь,но она есть!

----------


## dongen

и где же она? что-то нет ответов с указанного алреса по книге.  :Smilie:

----------


## Хувараг

Но. она есть, видимо преподователи считают что еще не пришло время, для широкого распространения

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> видимо преподователи считают что еще не пришло время, для широкого распространения


Если они так считают, какой тогда смысл был здесь об этом сообщать? Чё за детские игры, товаристч хуварак? Или вы выдали страшную тайну своих "преподавателей"?  :Smilie: ))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Хувараг

> Если они так считают, какой тогда смысл был здесь об этом сообщать? Чё за детские игры, товаристч хуварак? Или вы выдали страшную тайну своих "преподавателей"? ))))))))))))))))))))))))))






Видимо правильно делают, чтобы не до конца грамотный русской грамматике ......, не усугубил свою итак ............................... карму.
Попросил Чингиза разместить для тебя лично, перевод "Три основы Пути" Чже Цонкапы. Откуда у тебя столько злости, от него недолго самому сгореть! Береги себя, самая легкая, самая большая добродетель это- Сорадование, мой маленький неугомонный друг!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Гы, тёмно выражаетесь, друххх.... Это вас так после чтения перевода Абхисамаяаламкары "развернуло"?

----------


## Анирудха

К чему все эти перебранки? Просто если сказали что книга есть, то и факты также предоставлять надо. А то одни голые догадки. Так никуда не годиться.

----------


## Хувараг

Нанзед Дорже если ты придешь в дацан, тебе дадим, но ты только не бойся! Мы с тобой ничего не сделаем, это тебе гарантирую1

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Инициировать перебранку на почве сообщения о публикации текста -- более чем странная тенденция ума...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> ты только не бойся! Мы с тобой ничего не сделаем


Гы, ты мне алиментарно не смог передать фотографию Солбона-ламы, а еще грозишся чёто сделать-не сделать. Гы-ы-ы... Себе сделай...

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Нанзед, Вы здоровы? Я имею ввиду психическое состояние.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> В издательстве Буддийского Университета "Дашичойнхорлин" имени Дамба Даржа Заяаева вышли сигнальные экземпляры перевода на русский язык полного текста сочинения Майтреи "Абхисамаяаланкара".
> datsan@yandex.ru


Кто такой Дамба Даржа Заяаев, чьим именем назван аж целый буддийский университет, ибо поиск ничего не дал?

----------


## Huandi

Попробуйте поискать "Дамба Доржи Заяев".

----------


## dongen

как же книгу получить??? написал на мейл - нулевой результат.
у больных зачем спрашивать о здоровье? сансара.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Больные спрашивают больных - как здоровье? :Smilie: ))))))))))))))

----------


## matoos

я получал ответ, меня попросили доказать, что книга мне нужна :Smilie:  
так же попросили вкратце изложить содержание :Confused:  
я ответил типа ну гадом буду нужна и сё тишина

----------


## Толя

Сюрреализьмъ какой-то...

----------


## Анирудха

Вообще это просто от фонаря...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Не, это загадочный стиль общения молодой дацанской бюрократии. Создается специально для подтверждения тезиса о том, что "восток - дело тонкое" и по сию пору :Smilie: )))))

----------


## Martanda

> так же попросили вкратце изложить содержание


Наверное они просто потеряли сведения о переводчике/редакторе, вот так и ищут их. Типа уж переводчик-то помнит содержание своей книги  :Big Grin:

----------


## dongen

может так выявляют буддистов, сочувствующих Майтрейе?? или того хуже - его сторонников?? всех на чистую воду!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> всех на чистую воду!!


а потом в чистую землю!...

----------


## Хувараг

> а потом в чистую землю!...


В альманахе "Легшед" Буддийского университета "Дашичойнхорлин" им.Дамба Даржа Заяева опубликована 1 глава "Абхисамаяаланкара".По вопросам приобретения звоните+79149800108.+79025642635

----------


## Хувараг

Вторая глава, напечатана в новом выпуске альманаха "Легшед"

----------

